# Godzilla vs Gamera Movie.  Really!



## Villano (Nov 16, 2002)

No joke.  It looks like it may happen.

http://66.216.76.201/monsterzero/editorials/editorials.php?catID=Nws&subCatID=15&contentID=220

"This past July, Kadokawa Publishing, which is no stranger to film production, purchased the world-famous Daiei Motion Picture Company. Kadokawa has produced films in the past, usually based on its own publications, which have been some of the biggest scale productions ever made in Japan. The impressive roster of films includes the box-office hits LEGEND OF THE EIGHT SAMURAI (Satomi Hakken Den), VIRUS )katsu-no Hi) and HARMAGEDDON (Harumagedon). 

This month, Kadokawa Publishing's head, 58 year-old Maihiko Kadokawa, launches his own film studio -- the "Kadokawa-Daiei Motion Picture Company." To assist him in this new venture, Kadokawa has hired 65 year-old Kazuo Kuroi, President of Kinema Jumpo, as the company's Chairman. Kinema Jumpo is Japan's oldest and most respected film critique magazine. 

The Evening Fuji tapped Chairman Kuroi for his comments, "Every year, we will aim to produce two to three large-scale films [in addition to smaller productions]." One of the first of these large-scale productions, the new company plans on remaking one of the original Daiei hits, DAIMAJIN. It was also revealed that they are in negotiations with the Toho Motion Picture Company to co-produce GODZILLA VS. GAMERA."

They're still in negotiations, so nothing is set in stone, but, with the box office potential of this match up (especially if timed for Godzilla's 50th anniversary), I can't really see Toho not wanting to do this.  This is exactly what both Godzilla and Gamera fans have been wanting since Gamera first appeared.

Plus, the new Gamera films have been considered head and shoulders above Big G's new movies.  Toho may want to tap into the creative end of those films for their own movies.

Giant monster global destruction.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Methinkus (Nov 16, 2002)

*Who needs a movie!?*

We all know Godzilla would wipe the floor with that useless turtle.  Godzilla had better wipe the floor with that useless turtle!  

On a semi-side note, i cant find Godzilla Vs. Destroyha anywhere!  I'm a huge fan of Monstercrazyness and that may be my fav. Godzilla title, so it bugs me that it is so impossible to find.  I dont trust online shopping anymore, but i've been getting a little frustrated with my other options.  Maybe a quick trip to Japan. . . . .


----------



## Villano (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Who needs a movie!?*



			
				Methinkus said:
			
		

> *We all know Godzilla would wipe the floor with that useless turtle.  Godzilla had better wipe the floor with that useless turtle!
> 
> On a semi-side note, i cant find Godzilla Vs. Destroyha anywhere!  I'm a huge fan of Monstercrazyness and that may be my fav. Godzilla title, so it bugs me that it is so impossible to find.  I dont trust online shopping anymore, but i've been getting a little frustrated with my other options.  Maybe a quick trip to Japan. . . . . *




Bah!  Gamera absorbs energy.  He'd suck up Godzilla's rays and hand that old has been his tail. 

And lets face it, Big G does little more than "walk around, fire his ray, walk around, fire his ray" in his new movies.  

The film will probably be a repeat of King Kong vs Godzilla with Godzilla as the villain since, like Kong, Gamera is more of a good guy than Godzilla.  In other words, look for a Gamera win.

Unless, of course, they decide to toss in a 3rd, evil monster that the two will team up against at the end.  If they do, it'll probably be Ghidora.

BTW, Destroyah is out on video, so I don't know why it would be hard to find.  I think it even aired, widescreen, on the Sci-Fi Channel.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who needs a movie!?*



			
				Villano said:
			
		

> *Unless, of course, they decide to toss in a 3rd, evil monster that the two will team up against at the end.  If they do, it'll probably be Ghidora. *




That's *KING* Ghidorah, thank you kindly. 

Gamera is really neat, he is filled with turtle meat.


Old School 'zilla versus old school Gamera: Godzilla Wins
New School 'zilla versus new school Gamera: Gamera Wins

New Godzilla is just a big walking atom bomb while new Gamera is the ultimate weapon left behind by an ancient civilization that possessed SuperScience (tm).


----------



## Mathius (Sep 26, 2009)

The facts are, gentlemen that Godzilla would defeat Gamera with little to no effort. Watch Gamera: Revenge of Iris. In this film, you will notice that Gamera can be injured by conventional weapons. He was flying after Iris and Gamera was struck by a pair of sidewinder missiles and was nearly blown out of the sky. If this is the case, what would Godzilla's ray do to him?

And before we get into the tangent of the energy collection of his right hand after he blew it off, Godzilla also can absorb energy. He has far greater maneuverability than Gamera. He is physically stronger, he is far more agile, and has faced enemies with far greater attack capabilities as well as enemies that have rapid flight.

In the fight of Godzilla vs Gamera, Gamera has no advantages whatsoever. His fire would do nothing, his chest beam would do nothing and those razor edges of his shell would do nothing. On the other side of the coin, Godzilla would be able to use his pulse should Gamera get too close, reconstitute his Thermonuclear Death Breath should Gamera be able to absorb it (which Gamera can only absorb fire by the way. Iris' energy attack was actually a superheated fire attack, no raw nuclear energy like Godzilla can spew). Godzilla has all the advantages.


----------



## Villano (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow.  I forgot I even started this thread.  Before anyone gets excited, it's from 2002.  Sadly, there never was a Gamera Vs Godzilla film (and the world is a poorer place for it). 

P.S. Gamera would still win.


----------



## Jack7 (Sep 27, 2009)

> an ancient civilization that possessed SuperScience (tm).




Uhmmm......SuperScience is crunchy and delicious. You can't get too much of that kinda thing.


----------



## tmem (Oct 27, 2009)

*Godzilla will win cuz Gamera cant use his breath underwater and his breath cant reach to space and his breath is not Atomic its just fire and fireballs and godzilla can attack underwater and his Atomic breath can reach to space and he can make his At...omic breath more powerful by charging his Atomic breath and if u saw Final Wars u should know that*


----------



## coyote6 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ultimate Warrior, is that you?


----------

